# Seattle to Bellingham and Alaska Ferry



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I'm planning to take a train to Seattle in a week and then bike to Bellingham and board the Alaska Ferry and go through the inside passage. 

The train is scheduled to arrive in Seattle in the evening so I'll probably stay in the city one night and then ride to Bellingham the next day and stay at a campground on the way. 

Any recommendations for places to stay? Either cheap bicycle friendly hotels in Seattle or parks along the way. Larrabee State Park looks close to Bellingham and I think they have camping. Do I need to make a reservation or do they have walk in spots for bicycles?

I found this suggested route online. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Seattle-to-Bellingham

If anyone knows about bike touring in Alaska I have a few questions about that as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

you could ride the RSVP route which is very good. The RSVP is a great organized one day ride to Bellingham. Its a single day but you could stay in Mount Vernon or Arlington for a mid point

http://www.cascade.org/EandR/rsvp/pdf/RSVP_routemap_2009.pdf

I do like how your posted route goes west of I5 at Arlington and I would even stay west of Mt Vernon on fir island road, best road, & farm to mkt road. The roads don't have much of a shoulder or bike lane but they are country roads that don't have much traffic and ride through nice farm country. There are some B&B's out there (skagit county) that might work for you. good luck and I'm no help in AK


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*Seattle to B,ham*

There are some nice quiet farm roads just west of Burlington and Bay view state park which is only about eight miles or so off of your route. Google a more detailed map and you will see miles of checkerboard farm roads. Bay View St. park should have openings,Its about Twenty from the Alaska Ferry terminal. You will appreciate the riding in the Bay view area. Especially after the busy roads north of Seattle. I would not count on a site at Larrabee st. park Its a very popular park. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks. That's very helpful. I'm off to the train station.


----------



## RandoAndy (Aug 30, 2009)

I second the reccomendation to stay at Bayview Park. It's a smaller quieter park. Weekdays should be easy to get a campsite. When do you arrive in Seattle?


----------

